# septic tank construction , installation and operation



## ابراهيم الجمل (11 أكتوبر 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
اقدم لكم ملف مميز يشرح ​[h=3]septic tank construction , installation and operation[/h]يارب ينال اعجابكم 
للدخول للرابط من هنا 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/vd4r6...and_Operation_of_Septic_Tank_Systems.pdf/file
​


----------

